# brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get?



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

As the topic states, I need to change my rotors, I was in the process of buying the crossdrilled vented brembos, but something just hit my head ( not really sure what hit it







), and I decided to just do a break upgrade, The car is a mk2 VR6, I currently have 11" front corrado brakes and 97 Jetta rear ones, not sure what size. I believe the break pump and master cylinder is from a jetta too, I also have braided brake lines. What do you guys recommend? I'm planning on turboing the car, running 15PSI, prolly around 380 HP or so. Should I get porsche brakes? Wilwood? What size, how many pistons, please post all the info. Also, let me know what I'll need to do the brake upgrade.
Thank you,


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

i would do the wilwood setup. my buddy runs that setup on his turbo mk3 jetta. and it will stop on a dime when doing high speed test runs at 130 or more. at the "track" of course! he has tryed every kind of break setup and he is never going to give up this kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (anti bling)*

hey, let me know about his setup, what model of wilwood is he using? what rotors? 11"s? 4 Pistons?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

bumppp for brake upgrades


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

bump for free info for everyone , ( including me








)


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

If the car's four lug, might want to look into the Wilwoods. Definitely a good product, but every car I've ever seen running them had a brake squeal loud enough to raise the dead, then again that might have been an install-related issue. 
If it's five-lug it's hard to beat the Jetta/Passat GLX 11.3" brakes with good pads.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (vr6swap)*

Hello, it is 5 lug, but it has 11" Corrado front ones and rear jetta ones, so ppl say I should get 11.3" from GLX? What about the calipers? Stock calipers?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (vr6swap)*

The car is 5 lug, but it is 11" corrado brakes and rear Jetta VR6 ones. Will 11.3" make any differ? My main concern was calipers too, well if I upgrade one, I'll need to upgrade the other too. What calipers should I run? Stock calipers from jetta? or corrado ones will do it also? What about the wilwood calipers?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

The 11.3 " brakes have a different caliper/carrier from the 11" VR6/G60 brakes, the calipers are much larger and stiffer than the older 11" stuff. The rotor is a little bit larger in diameter, but is thicker, to dissipate heat better. 11.3's are found on '96 or 7 -up Jetta's and Passat's, and IIRC '98 and '99 GTI vr6's. MK4 cars have them also.
Don't see why you'd need to upgrade the rears, just use good pads and you're set. There's not enough weight in the rear of the car to make use of bigger brakes. 
If you're set on using some kind of aftermarket brakes, I have seen a kit to use the Wilwoods on plus axle spindles, but I don't know who makes it. RPI would be the place to start.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_The 11.3 " brakes have a different caliper/carrier from the 11" VR6/G60 brakes, the calipers are much larger and stiffer than the older 11" stuff. The rotor is a little bit larger in diameter, but is thicker, to dissipate heat better. 11.3's are found on '96 or 7 -up Jetta's and Passat's, and IIRC '98 and '99 GTI vr6's. MK4 cars have them also.
Don't see why you'd need to upgrade the rears, just use good pads and you're set. There's not enough weight in the rear of the car to make use of bigger brakes. 
If you're set on using some kind of aftermarket brakes, I have seen a kit to use the Wilwoods on plus axle spindles, but I don't know who makes it. RPI would be the place to start.

Will 11.3" brakes work with 15" rims or I'll have to upgrade my rims too? How much bigger are the calipers compared to 11", does anyone have a pic of them? My rear is so light anyway, nothing in there, no seats no cover no carpet, no speaker, nothing







Any other recommendations? Thanks


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

i dunno i mean de calipers are still only a single piston design...
i recently put wilwoods on my a2 vr6
















they fit under my stock wheels without spacers i was pretty surpised







and they are straight amazing..... try to find a set used and save some coin... you can use any 11 inch rotor you want and there's a huge variety of pads available.
aside from the vr6, this is by far the coolest mod ive done.... i mean you put the pedal half way down and almost bash your face into the dash.
cheers.
eric.
oh btw, i hope you get the wilwoods but if you dont i have some DE brake parts for sale







haha.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_
Don't see why you'd need to upgrade the rears, just use good pads and you're set. There's not enough weight in the rear of the car to make use of bigger brakes. 
If you're set on using some kind of aftermarket brakes, I have seen a kit to use the Wilwoods on plus axle spindles, but I don't know who makes it. RPI would be the place to start.

a spindle is a spindle... my wilwoods came off of a 4 lug car and i bolted them right up to my "DE" spindle... there are a couple companys that make the carriers... i know momentum (mmp) has them, my carriers are engraved "pes" i think? i dunno i cant remember...
also yea.. if you wanna upgrade the rear get some mk4 calipers so you know the ebrake won't stick..
cheers.
also since you asked for the pic of "DE" brakes here is my old setup.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (ghostrider)*

cool, thanks for the replies, I see that those calipers look a little bigger than mine







So question regarding the wilwood brakes, do I have to worry about rotor size while buying the calipers? Can I just buy the calipers and use them on a 11" brembo cross drilled rotors instead of gettting the whole kit? How much did you pay for your wilwoods







? I'm not really sure which part is the carrier and which part spindle, since I've never worked around brakes







I'm learning so bear with me lol So what else will I need besides the calipers? If I find a wilwood 11" calipers, I should be able to work it out right?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

bump for brake upgrades







Will these work on my application? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...=true
Does anyone know? it seems they use really thick rotors?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: brake upgrade on mk2 VR6, porsche brakes? what should I get? (zero666cool)*

bump, any other info? I found a set of wilwoods for front. still negotiating


----------

